
The Intellectual yet Idiot - ghosh
https://medium.com/@nntaleb/the-intellectual-yet-idiot-13211e2d0577#.8lg4jek8v
======
OscarCunningham
Yes, sure, why not. But will Trump and Brexit actually help the common man, or
were the IYIs actually correct? It's possible to be disconnected and
overconfident and yet still get the right answer.

------
thesz
What a wonderful piece, thank you both author and ghosh very much!

The IYI, in my opinion, misses the most important opportunity which is to
learn from bad predictions. Especially when predictions are about something
big and smart, like nation.

------
kwhitefoot
Fun, so long as you don't take it too seriously.

